# How Many Tetra in a 55 Gallon?



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

I've read and read, and used calculators. The opinions are all over like drunken darts. One inch per gallon. As many as the nitrogen cycle will support. Secret occult mathematics. But anyway, here we are. 

We've decided tetras are our fish. Cheap. Hardy. Active. Beautiful. And small enough to have a bunch. 

Here's what we have now:

Fish
Black neon x5 Just got them. Very nice. 
Rummy nose x5 These have done very well for us. Three are nearly three years old. 
Blood fin x5 These have also done well. 
Black skirt x1
Black phantom x1 Gotta be four years old. 
I realize 5 is the most recommend minimum school size. We had three Black phantom. That's how many the shop had. Two died. We bought two Black skirt thinking they were the same. One died. I haven't seen Black phantom since we got the first ones. This was early on after we decided not keep Plattys or Mollies. Too many fry. I think the Black phantom may be nearing its end of life, although it looks perfectly healthy. The phantom and skirt do hang with each other. 
Chinese algae eater x1 I know. Evil fish of the debil. It's been pretty cool. We've had it five years now. No problems, but it does like to redecorate. 
Yoyo loach x1 We had three. One died. Then the other. It was a while before we found a shop with more. We couldn't even get them on order. Two shops fell through. I'm not sure if I want to add another. The survivor has gotten some size on it now, and so has the CAE. Would we be inviting trouble with two small Yoyo now? They are available again. I will say, they decimated the Ramshorn and Malay snails that had infested the tank before we got them. That's why we got them. Great work, Yoyos! 

Plants
Red tiger lotus x1
Anubias something or another x2
Water onion x1
There are two more water onion and four aponogeton that were just planted but haven't sprouted, yet. There's also a little mystery moss I salvaged from the remodle. 

Hard scape
A few hunks of petrified wood and some other one to two fist sized rocks. Mostly river rocks and some gravel substrate. Less than five pounds of gravel. To heck with gravel. Used it as the primary substrate in three tanks now. It's fine, of course, but we're done with it as primary. Personal preference. 

Hardware
55 gallon long, glass
HOB Top Fin 60. Cheap yet effective. Has proven durable. 
Westinghouse 23 watt 6400k "day light" CFL x4 in a modified Top Fin hood. 
DIY yeast CO2. Still experimenting. 

Water
pH in the 7s
Nitrification cycle is solid, even after remodle. We tend to let the filters go biological. BUT, big hairy BUT, as we've learned, that doesn't mean to let them go unattended. 

We're thinking about two more Black skirts. Then two more when the phantom dies. I dunno, though. Tank looks well stocked as it is. 

Two dwarf Gourami, too, maybe? 

We're really trying not to go overboard since we now have the tank going like we want and know (hope) the plants will finally take off.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Bine said:


> I've read and read, and used calculators. The opinions are all over like drunken darts. One inch per gallon. As many as the nitrogen cycle will support. Secret occult mathematics. But anyway, here we are.


This is a solid, reliable calculator you can count on.
http://www.aqadvisor.com/




Bine said:


> Fish
> Black neon x5 Just got them. Very nice.
> Rummy nose x5 These have done very well for us. Three are nearly three years old.
> Blood fin x5 These have also done well.
> ...


17 is hardly any tetras at all in a 55. You could add dozens more small tetras if you were willing to up your filtration. Their bioload is very small. Remember you need at least double the manufacturer recommended filtration for your tank as their estimates are notoriously low. Canister filters are outstanding and the SunSun products are easily affordable and do an excellent job. Eheim is better though. 

Edit: I remembered a similar thread from a few days ago. 
*Neon Stocking*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=893761



Bine said:


> I'm not sure if I want to add another. The survivor has gotten some size on it now, and so has the CAE. Would we be inviting trouble with two small Yoyo now?


I asked this same question before I added two 1.5" Yoyos into a tank with a Yoyo that was over 4" and was told it wouldn't be a problem. When I put this into practice it indeed proved to be no problem at all. They are very social with each other and your Yoyo will be glad to have the company once they get accustomed to each other.


----------



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks. 

Aqadvisor is one of the calculators I used. Here's what it says with my present stock of 19 fishes. That's 2.89 gallons per fish. I know. Straight division doesn't always work. 55 arrowana do not go in a 55 gallon tank. Or 53.7 gallon. 

Warning: Yoyo Loach is too aggressive to co-exist with Rummynose Tetra.
Warning: Chinese Algae Eater is too aggressive to co-exist with Rummynose Tetra.
Warning: Yoyo Loach is too aggressive to co-exist with Black Neon Tetra.
Warning: Chinese Algae Eater is too aggressive to co-exist with Black Neon Tetra.
Warning: At least 5 x Black Phantom Tetra are recommended in a group.
Note: Yoyo Loach on rare occasions will reach up to 10 inches in size.
Warning: At least 3 x Yoyo Loach are recommended in a group.
Note: Chinese Algae Eater will become incredibly aggressive and destructive when they become adults.
Warning: Chinese Algae Eater is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 11 inches.
Warning: At least 5 x Black Skirt Tetra are recommended in a group.

Warning: Your selected species may eventually require 104% of your aquarium space. You may need to deal with territorial aggressions later on. Try removing some of (Botia almorhae, Gyrinocheilus aymonieri) or get a larger tank.

Recommended temperature range: 75.2 - 78.8 F. [Display in Celsius]
Recommended pH range: 6 - 7.5.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH.

Your aquarium filtration capacity is satisfactory.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 102%.Help on Filtration capacity
Recommended water change schedule: 21% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 75%. [Generate Image]Help on Generate Image

I had not considered Yoyo to be too aggressive for tetras. Yoyo tend to hang at the bottom. Maybe they are more aggressive in schools or when they reach full size. 

I do know CAE can be dicey. They're fast and powerful fish which can get some size on them, as far as these size fish go. They do have a rep as bullies. Sometimes. 

If I add four more skirt and four more phantom, a total of 27 fishes, it says,

Warning: You should add more aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 83%.Help on Filtration capacity
Recommended water change schedule: 25% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 88%. [Generate Image]Help on Generate Image

That's with eight more fish. I dunno. The more I think about it, the more I think I'll wait for a lone skirt or phantom to die and then up the survivor to a five school. I'd only be adding four fish. And I do like both species. 

Guess I'll pass on Gourami. Maybe. I'm hem hawing.


----------



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah. I'm not adding fish to this. It'd look to crowded for my liking.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Good for you. If you did add some, do it carefully on species selection, and just add a few.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't mean to intrude, but I was reading your post an decided to try that adviser. It told me that I'm 143% stock level. How's that right? It's a 90 tank an I only have 31 fish.


----------



## catskin (May 26, 2004)

Just so happens I uploaded a video of my 50 gallon tetra tank today.

I am perhaps a bit over stocked with only a fluval 406 with 69 fish (a couple small plecos and corys plus the 60 tetras/pencilfish) I've not had a problem but I'm thinking of adding more filter anyway.

I honestly did not notice the algae on the glass until I uploaded the video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoeUcwodYl0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

Aceman said:


> I don't mean to intrude, but I was reading your post an decided to try that adviser. It told me that I'm 143% stock level. How's that right? It's a 90 tank an I only have 31 fish.
> View attachment 496585


Come on in. 

I'm guessing it's becuase of the fish that aren't tetra or danio. I do like danio. 

Nope. Not gonna add a school of danio. Not gonna do it. 



catskin said:


> Just so happens I uploaded a video of my 50 gallon tetra tank today.
> 
> I am perhaps a bit over stocked with only a fluval 406 with 69 fish (a couple small plecos and corys plus the 60 tetras/pencilfish) I've not had a problem but I'm thinking of adding more filter anyway.
> 
> ...


Rummy nose! Their tails are as cool looking as their heads. It's cool too how their head color fades when the lights are out and then brightens up when they're on. Even if they do look sickly when they're faded. 

Okay. Maybe two yoyo since goodbytes had good luck, and I'm passing on gourami. It means no shrimp though. Three yoyo and a CAE prowling the bottom? Too tempting even for well behaved fishes.


----------

